# Sostituire modem fibra TIM con uno di un'altra marca



## fabri47 (28 Dicembre 2016)

Ciao a tutti. Oggi è stata una giornata devastante per me. In pratica mi è arrivato, acquistato da Amazon, un modem-router TP-Link TD-W9980 per sostituire il modem di TIM fibra ottica che non apprezzo tanto. Collego il tutto, imposto, internet va una bomba, ma...il telefono non va. E leggo su internet che solo con il Fritzbox è possibile telefonare, gli altri si possono al massimo usare come router collegati al modem predefinito TIM. Ho avuto tante cazziate dai miei per aver buttato 80 euro. Per fortuna sono riuscito a collegare il vecchio modem ed ho calmato tutti  .
Ora vi chiedo:
1) non è proprio possibile telefonare con il mio modem TP-Link, ho bisogno per forza del Modem TIM?
2) Come posso collegare facilmente il modem TIM al TP-Link e poter navigare e telefonare connettendomi con il secondo?
Spero che qualche "esperto" mi aiuti. Altrimenti ho buttato 80 euro inutili, per un modem tra l'altro anche di ottima fattura.


----------



## ralf (29 Dicembre 2016)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti. Oggi è stata una giornata devastante per me. In pratica mi è arrivato, acquistato da Amazon, un modem-router TP-Link TD-W9980 per sostituire il modem di TIM fibra ottica che non apprezzo tanto. Collego il tutto, imposto, internet va una bomba, ma...il telefono non va. E leggo su internet che solo con il Fritzbox è possibile telefonare, gli altri si possono al massimo usare come router collegati al modem predefinito TIM. Ho avuto tante cazziate dai miei per aver buttato 80 euro. Per fortuna sono riuscito a collegare il vecchio modem ed ho calmato tutti  .
> Ora vi chiedo:
> 1) non è proprio possibile telefonare con il mio modem TP-Link, ho bisogno per forza del Modem TIM?
> 2) Come posso collegare facilmente il modem TIM al TP-Link e poter navigare e telefonare connettendomi con il secondo?
> Spero che qualche "esperto" mi aiuti. Altrimenti ho buttato 80 euro inutili, per un modem tra l'altro anche di ottima fattura.



1) Si per utilizzare il voip devi per forza usare il modem Tim. L'unico Router che è compatibile con il Voip della Tim è il Fritzbox 7490.
2) Si, li puoi collegare in cascata ma la parte telefonica funzionerà solo sul modem della Tim. Se li colleghi in cascata il Tp-Link lo utilizzerai come router e il Technicolor della Tim come Modem, in questo modo non rinuncierai alla telefonia voip.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Dicembre 2016)

ralf ha scritto:


> 1) Si per utilizzare il voip devi per forza usare il modem Tim. L'unico Router che è compatibile con il Voip della Tim è il Fritzbox 7490.
> 2) Si, li puoi collegare in cascata ma la parte telefonica funzionerà solo sul modem della Tim. Se li colleghi in cascata il Tp-Link lo utilizzerai come router e il Technicolor della Tim come Modem, in questo modo non rinuncierai alla telefonia voip.


1) posso allora usare i cordless piuttosto che il VoIP per navigare in fibra SOLO con il modem Tp-link?
Sennò:
Come li collego in cascata?


----------



## ralf (29 Dicembre 2016)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> 1) posso allora usare i cordless piuttosto che il VoIP per navigare in fibra SOLO con il modem Tp-link?
> Sennò:
> Come li collego in cascata?



No i cordless funzionano solo con il Voip e il Modem della Tim.
Per collegarli in cascata, collega il router alla porta WAN del TIM, poi nel Router devi configurare una connessione pppoe (su alcuni router è indicato "connessione con richiesta di nome utente/password).


----------



## fabri47 (29 Dicembre 2016)

ralf ha scritto:


> No i cordless funzionano solo con il Voip e il Modem della Tim.
> Per collegarli in cascata, collega il router alla porta WAN del TIM, poi nel Router devi configurare una connessione pppoe (su alcuni router è indicato "connessione con richiesta di nome utente/password).


Il collegamento lo faccio con un cavo ethernet?


----------



## ralf (29 Dicembre 2016)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il collegamento lo faccio con un cavo ethernet?



Si rj45.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Dicembre 2016)

ralf ha scritto:


> Si rj45.



Nbravo ralf, lo fai di lavoro ?


----------



## ralf (30 Dicembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Nbravo ralf, lo fai di lavoro ?



Più o meno .


----------

